# Portogallo - Italia: 10 settembre 2018 ore 20:45. Tv e Steaming.



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2018)

Lunedì 10 settembre in programma la seconda uscita della Nations League per l'Italia dopo il deludente 1-1 contro la Polonia. 

La partita sarà visibile su Rai Uno e streaming su RaiPlay alle 20.45

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lunedì 10 settembre in programma la seconda uscita della Nations League per l'Italia dopo il deludente 1-1 contro la Polonia.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile su Rai Uno e streaming su RaiPlay alle 20.45
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni.



.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta*


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta*



Berardi


----------



## Dany20 (10 Settembre 2018)

Oddio Berardi. Prepariamo le bestemmie.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

*La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo Sky: 
(4-4-2): Donnarumma;Lazzari,Caldara, Romagnoli,Criscito;Chiesa, Jorginho,Gagliardini, Bonaventura;Zaza,Immobile*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2018)

Ancora con sto Gagliardini... ma Barella che gli ha fatto di male a Mancini?


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo Sky:
> (4-4-2): Donnarumma;Lazzari,Caldara, Romagnoli,Criscito;Chiesa, Jorginho,Gagliardini, Bonaventura;Zaza,Immobile*



Caldara-Romagnoli? wow...


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo Sky:
> (4-4-2): Donnarumma;Lazzari,Caldara, Romagnoli,Criscito;Chiesa, Jorginho,Gagliardini, Bonaventura;Zaza,Immobile*



*Stessa formazione per Sportmediaset*


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo Sky:
> (4-4-2): Donnarumma;Lazzari,Caldara, Romagnoli,Criscito;Chiesa, Jorginho,Gagliardini, Bonaventura;Zaza,Immobile*



Finalmente vediamo all opera Roma e Caldara.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dell'Italia secondo Sky:
> (4-4-2): Donnarumma;Lazzari,Caldara, Romagnoli,Criscito;Chiesa, Jorginho,Gagliardini, Bonaventura;Zaza,Immobile*



se gioca davvero e di nuovo Gagliardini si può non vedere la partita


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

*Ufficiali:
Italia (4-4-2): Donnarumma;Lazzari,Caldara, Romagnoli,Criscito;Chiesa, Jorginho,Cristante,Bonaventura; Zaza,Immobile

Portogallo (4-3-3): Rui Patricio;Cancelo,Pepe,Ruben Dias,Mario Rui;Pizzi,Ruben Neves,William Carvalho;Bruma,André Silva,Bernardo Silva *


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> Italia (4-4-2): Donnarumma;Lazzari,Caldara, Romagnoli,Criscito;Chiesa, Jorginho,Cristante,Bonaventura; Zaza,Immobile
> 
> Portogallo (4-3-3): Rui Patricio;Cancelo,Pepe,Ruben Dias,Mario Rui;Pizzi,Ruben Neves,William Carvalho;Bruma,André Silva,Bernardo Silva *



Ma perché non Barella?!?!?


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Settembre 2018)

Prepariamoci ai commenti negativi su romagnoli caldara in caso di sconfitta, se segna pure andrè silva apriti cielo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Settembre 2018)

Non so come finirà, magari vinciamo... Ma mancini per me non vale un fico secco...

Ha vinto solo quando non aveva alcun rivale (al suo posto potevi pure mettere un manico di scopa), presuntuoso, arrogante... Mah...


----------



## Andre96 (10 Settembre 2018)

Caldara e Alessio giocano insieme prima in Nazionale che al Milan


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2018)

Donnarumma è in uno stato di insicurezza preoccupante.


----------



## 6Baresi (10 Settembre 2018)

Cristante è una sciagura.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Settembre 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è in uno stato di insicurezza preoccupante.



È tremendo...
È stato pompato troppo come tutti i giovani pseudo fenomeni italiani.
E poi questi sono i risultati


----------



## Cataldinho (10 Settembre 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Cristante è una sciagura.



Vero, fino ad ora si direbbe l'ennesimo miracolato di gasperini.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2018)

Facciamo proprio schifo, mamma mia. Vorrei capire perché scegliere un tecnico come Mancini, quando era disponibile Ranieri. Con questo tipo di giocatori l'avrei visto benissimo Ranieri come allenatore. I top tanto non vengono



dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è in uno stato di insicurezza preoccupante.



Donnarumma è un cesso alla fine. Sbaglia sempre le uscite, coi piedi fa schifo e quando si butta va a rallenty... Ad ora non vale manco 10 milioni. Più gioca e più fa schifo


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2018)

Che schifo di squadra


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Settembre 2018)

Mah... a me almeno in difesa siam sembrati messi meglio.
Romagnoli, Criscito ma anche Lazzari per me son stati bravi.
A centrocampo per me jorginho va tolto e anche Jack ha sbagliato molto anche se il peggiore è stato assolutamente Cristante.
In attacco chiesa nn tanto mentre zaza e Immobile mi sembrano in palla, speriamo


----------



## sacchino (10 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che schifo di squadra



Calma, che stiamo giocando contro la squadra di Andrè Silva.


----------



## odasensei (10 Settembre 2018)

Mancini è palesemente Ventura col ciuffo


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2018)

Perfino quel cesso del fidanzato di Cristina abbiamo fatto segnare...


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Settembre 2018)

e andrè silva ci purga.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2018)

Sbaglio o è Caldara ad aver commesso l'errore?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2018)

Scontatissimo... Mi aspetto una doppietta almeno


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2018)

Questa parata di Gigio vi e' piaciuta, si?

Io capisco benissimo che non sia perfetto, anzi, ma ogni volta mi ricordo che ha 19 anni, trovate un portiere piu' forte di lui a quest'eta'. Bisogna lasciarlo tranquillo e avere un po' di pazienza


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Questa parata di Gigio vi e' piaciuta, si?
> 
> Io capisco benissimo che non sia perfetto, anzi, ma ogni volta mi ricordo che ha 19 anni, trovate un portiere piu' forte di lui a quest'eta'. Bisogna lasciarlo tranquillo e avere un po' di pazienza




Anche Balotelli a suo tempo aveva 19 anni...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2018)

La peggiore Nazionale degli ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## Casnop (10 Settembre 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o è Caldara ad aver commesso l'errore?


Errore in disimpegno di Lazzari, con azione personale di Bruma, che ha velocità di base doppia rispetto a Caldara. Il Portogallo sta vincendo la partita a sinistra, dove Mario Rui, Ruben Neves e Bruma stanno martellando Lazzari e Cristante, costringendo persino Chiesa a lavori difensivi imprevisti.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La peggiore Nazionale degli ultimi 20 anni.



Peggiore di quella di Conte? Non penso...


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Errore in disimpegno di Lazzari, con azione personale di Bruma, che ha velocità di base doppia rispetto a Caldara. Il Portogallo sta vincendo la partita a sinistra, dove Mario Rui, Ruben Neves e Bruma stanno martellando Lazzari e Cristante, costringendo persino Chiesa a lavori difensivi imprevisti.



Esatto, non Mattia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Errore in disimpegno di Lazzari, con azione personale di Bruma, che ha velocità di base doppia rispetto a Caldara. Il Portogallo sta vincendo la partita a sinistra, dove Mario Rui, Ruben Neves e Bruma stanno martellando Lazzari e Cristante, costringendo persino Chiesa a lavori difensivi imprevisti.



Vai a capire perché non ha convocato calabria. Alla fine direbbe tranquillamente la sua in questa nazionale di cessi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche Balotelli a suo tempo aveva 19 anni...



Secondo me non si possono paragonare, giocano in due ruoli completamente diversi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Peggiore di quella di Conte? Non penso...



Quella Nazionale, appunto, aveva Conte alla guida.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2018)

ma dove vogliamo andare con Zazà


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quella Nazionale, appunto, aveva Conte alla guida.



Si, mi riferico ai singoli. Come ha detto Tavecchio, il suo errore è stato quello di non dare a Conte i 2 m in più che voleva per rimanere


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2018)

Sto Jorginho è davvero peggio di Montolivo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si, mi riferico ai singoli. Come ha detto Tavecchio, il suo errore è stato quello di non dare a Conte i 2 m in più che voleva per rimanere



Non ci credo, praticamente abbiamo lasciato andare via Conte dalla nazionale per soli 2 milioni? 

Pazzesco.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2018)

Ma Lazzari da dove è uscito?


----------



## Cataldinho (10 Settembre 2018)

Ma Cristante cosa deve ancora fare per essere sostituito?


----------



## Casnop (10 Settembre 2018)

Troppi errori Cristante, stasera...


----------



## kekkopot (10 Settembre 2018)

Questa nazionale fa veramente schifo. 
Quando vedo le partite del Milan, in confronto a sto schifo, sembra di guardare una partita del Real Madrid. 
E con questo non voglio dire che il Milan giochi bene...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2018)

Mi auguro che caccino via Mancini al più presto


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma Lazzari da dove è uscito?



167 presenze nella Spal tra Lega Pro, Serie B e A


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che caccino via Mancini al più presto



C'è Conte libero, gli dessero sti 2 m in piu che voleva


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> C'è Conte libero, gli dessero sti 2 m in piu che voleva



Onestamente non credo torni più, a meno che l'anno prossimo non trovi una squadra. A me andrebbe bene pure Ranieri


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 167 presenze nella Spal tra Lega Pro, Serie B e A



... profilo da Nazionale direi.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ... profilo da Nazionale direi.



C'è Calabria ma no


----------



## Cataldinho (10 Settembre 2018)

Chiesa dovrebbe valere 70 mln? Ok...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2018)

La cosa incredibile è che questa nazionale peggiora di anno in anno.. è dal 2010 che diciamo "peggiore nazionale di sempre" poi l'anno dopo ti ritrovi una che fa ancora più schifo.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Chiesa dovrebbe valere 70 mln? Ok...



Chiesa sta facendo benino, si sta sacrificando tantissimo in difesa in quanto Lazzari non ci sta capendo un c****


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Settembre 2018)

ma l'italia 1 tiro l'ha fatto ? che pena. 

poi ci chiediamo come abbiamo fatto a rimanere fuori dai mondiali....


----------



## Cantastorie (10 Settembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma Lazzari da dove è uscito?



A difesa di Lazzari lo ha schierato fuori ruolo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è che questa nazionale peggiora di anno in anno.. è dal 2010 che diciamo "peggiore nazionale di sempre" poi l'anno dopo ti ritrovi una che fa ancora più schifo.




C'è stata la parentesi Conte che ha fatto sperare un po'. Proprio per questo è stata aberrante la scelta di Mancini. E' chiaro che il nostro movimento calcistico deve prendere un allenatore coi controcazzi per bilanciare il declino dei nostri calciatori, invece si va a prendere sto pagliaccio.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> C'è Conte libero, gli dessero sti 2 m in piu che voleva



Scusa ma non mi torna. Cioè, ora 2 milioni volano via così, tanto per accontentare. Forse è per questo che il sistema calcio è malato. E comunque non risolvi, squadra di raccattati è, squadra di raccattati rimane. Scusa se è OT.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2018)

Caldara ha fatto segnare pure Silva pazzesco..


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma l'italia 1 tiro l'ha fatto ? che pena.
> 
> poi ci chiediamo come abbiamo fatto a rimanere fuori dai mondiali....



Di questo passo mi sa che non andiamo manco agli europei


----------



## zlatan (10 Settembre 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> A difesa di Lazzari lo ha schierato fuori ruolo



Si esatto é un signor giocatore guardatele le partite di serie a prima di giudicare...


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Caldara ha fatto segnare pure Silva pazzesco..



Non è stato Caldara, ma Lazzari e Jorgingo


----------



## zlatan (10 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Caldara ha fatto segnare pure Silva pazzesco..



Partitaccia di Caldara adesso almeno é chiaro perché gioca Musacchio.... Grandissimo invece il capitano


----------



## sacchino (10 Settembre 2018)

L'unico allenatore che ha fatto giocare bene l'Italia da dopo il 2006 è stato Donadoni.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è stato Caldara, ma Lazzari e Jorgingo



Io ho visto Caldara uscire sull'uomo e sbagliare l'intervento lasciando una prateria aperta all'avversario..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2018)

Comunque ci sta andando grassa, essere sotto di un solo gol è quasi ladrarla


----------



## zlatan (10 Settembre 2018)

Siamo li dai che lo facciamo


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è stata la parentesi Conte che ha fatto sperare un po'. Proprio per questo è stata aberrante la scelta di Mancini. E' chiaro che il nostro movimento calcistico deve prendere un allenatore coi controcazzi per bilanciare il declino dei nostri calciatori, invece si va a prendere sto pagliaccio.



No, quella era la stessa mediocre. Solo che Conte ha "mascherato" i difetti.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Io ho visto Caldara uscire sull'uomo e sbagliare l'intervento lasciando una prateria aperta all'avversario..



Rilancio di Lazzari sbagliato, azione personale di Bruma chr mette dentro (Jorginho la sifora ma non ferma il pallone) e gol di Silva


----------



## Cataldinho (10 Settembre 2018)

Mancini ha rivoluzionato troppo la squadra, si direbbe che ha considerato la gara in tutto e per tutto come un amichevole.


----------



## sacchino (10 Settembre 2018)

Ma sbaglio o Bonaventura non azzecca niente?


----------



## sacchino (10 Settembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Mancini ha rivoluzionato troppo la squadra, si direbbe che ha considerato la gara in tutto e per tutto come un amichevole.



Praticamente un *********.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Rilancio di Lazzari sbagliato, azione personale di Bruma chr mette dentro (Jorginho la sifora ma non ferma il pallone) e gol di Silva



Bruma ruba palla a Caldara..


----------



## sacchino (10 Settembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Mancini ha rivoluzionato troppo la squadra, si direbbe che ha considerato la gara in tutto e per tutto come un amichevole.



Praticamente un *********.


----------



## Cantastorie (10 Settembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Mancini ha rivoluzionato troppo la squadra, si direbbe che ha considerato la gara in tutto e per tutto come un amichevole.



Io non riesco a capire che pro possa avere schierare la formazione di questa sera. Non ha proprio senso.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2018)

Nazionale inguardabile


----------



## sacchino (10 Settembre 2018)

Sprofondo ranking, alla prima occasione andiamo in B.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bruma ruba palla a Caldara..



era lazzari


----------



## zlatan (10 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bruma ruba palla a Caldara..



Anche a me é sembrato così ma con Caldara ho l'impressione finirà come con Andre Silva. Tutto lo vorranno in campo perché lo vedono meglio di Musacchio ma almeno ad ora nn lo é
Speriamo cresca in fretta ne abbiamo bisogno


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2018)

0 gol fatti su azione nelle ultime 4 partite ufficiali..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Settembre 2018)

Mi chiedo perchè volete farvi del male guardando sto schifo quando in tv c'è 3 uomini e una gamba e, in alternativa, qualsiasi altra cosa da fare...ma proprio qualsiasi. MASOCHISTI


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Che macellaio Pepe!


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2018)

Ma che fa sto Gollum? Era rosso.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 0 gol fatti su azione nelle ultime 4 partite ufficiali..



I fenomeni Immobile e Belotti...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 0 gol fatti su azione nelle ultime 4 partite ufficiali..



Andiamo a chiedere a Lotito e Cairo quanto valgono Immobile e Belotti???


----------



## Casnop (10 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Che macellaio Pepe!


Il solito raptus difensivo di questo giocatore.


----------



## demonark (10 Settembre 2018)

quando qualcuno si renderà conto che questa nazionale è priva di talento, di esperienza e di organizzazione ai piani alti, sarà sempre troppo tardi.
a me la cosa non fa nè caldo nè freddo, io della nazionale me ne sbatto altamente da sempre, però mi fa ridere leggere e sentire gente (non in questo forum, parlo in generale) che con qualche ricetta semplice crede di poter risollevare questa nazionale.....
ma rendersi conto che siamo pieni zeppi di scarsoni senza arte ne parte, è tanto difficile?
questa nazionale, tolto il reparto difensivo che mi pare l'unico reparto degno delle migliori nazionali mondiali, il resto dei reparti è di una scarsezza paragonabile a nazionali come albania , romania, ungheria, israele ecc ecc.....
che poi anche nel reparto difensivo ci sarebbe da fare qualche appunto, nel senso che siamo fortissimi nei centrali, dato che possiamo contare su gente come bonucci, chiellini, romagnoli, caldara, rugani........ma come terzini siamo semrpe a livello di albania, romania e bla bla bla......
il reparto portieri lo considero sufficiente e nulla di più....degli attuali 3 portieri, non ce ne sta uno solo che avrebbe fatto il terzo portiere nelle nazionali di 15/20 anni fa......
per me senza una riforma stile germania dove aprirono le porte del calcio tedesco a tutti gli stranieri, e di conseguenza alla nazionale, l'italia non andrà da nessuna parte....siamo morti, punto.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Che schifo, mi viene da piangere... fossi Mancini mi dimetterei


----------



## odasensei (10 Settembre 2018)

È la Nazionale che si merita il sistema calcio italiano, non è neanche più una questione di giocatori perché dall'altra parte c'e una squadra che stasera era Bernardo Silva + 10, senza contare che persino in Serie A si sono viste squadre più scarse con un'idea di gioco e una fase offensiva migliore


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2018)

Migliore in campo Donnarumma, per il resto poca roba da centrocampo in su...


----------



## sacchino (10 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> I fenomeni Immobile e Belotti...



180 milioni di euro.


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Settembre 2018)

Sta nazionale è veramente imbarazzante...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Settembre 2018)

Godo a vederli fallire, tifo solo i nostri

PS: Silva


----------



## Atletico Maniero (10 Settembre 2018)

Ha ragione Wonka, era Caldara. Lazzari ha giocato una partita imbarazzante, ma l'errore lì lo fa Caldara. 
Comunque per uno abituato a vedere la Juve guardare 'sta nazionale pare un altro sport. Non sanno fare nulla: inesistenti in attacco, terrificanti in difesa, pessimi in impostazione, scarsi nei calci da fermo, tatticamente impresentabili.


----------



## uolfetto (10 Settembre 2018)

colpa di balotelli


----------



## demonark (10 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Anche a me é sembrato così ma con Caldara ho l'impressione finirà come con Andre Silva. Tutto lo vorranno in campo perché lo vedono meglio di Musacchio ma almeno ad ora nn lo é
> Speriamo cresca in fretta ne abbiamo bisogno



caldara è un chiellini acerbo.
considerando che io chiellini lo considero uno dei difensori più forti di sempre, inteso come difensore di marcatura arcigno e forte di testa.....ti lascio immaginare quanto rosico all'idea di avervelo dato.
in più di chiellini ha sicuramente 2 piedi un pelo più educati (mica ci vuole tanto eh ) e lo ritengo inferiore di testa.
comunque il futuro della nazionale sono romagnoli, caldara e anche rugani, che per quanto possa essere poco considerato, resta comunque uno dei migliori nel deserto italiano di giovani talenti.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Errore in disimpegno di Lazzari, con azione personale di Bruma, che ha velocità di base doppia rispetto a Caldara. Il Portogallo sta vincendo la partita a sinistra, dove Mario Rui, Ruben Neves e Bruma stanno martellando Lazzari e Cristante, costringendo persino Chiesa a lavori difensivi imprevisti.



Ok, avevo visto male allora.

Comunque nemmeno oggi si riesce a vincere. Anzi, abbiamo perso. Sempre peggio


----------



## Gre-No-Li (10 Settembre 2018)

La generazione più scarsa di sempre...una nazionale in cui non ci sono alternative a Jorginho...a Jorginho non a Pirlo, Totti, Del Piero...con un allenatore che ha vinto qualcosa solo quando aveva la squadra più forte o quando le altre erano penalizzate...eppure il buon Conte ha cavato sangue dalle rape con una squadra scarsa più o meno come questa...quando ho visto scelto Mancini per la nazionale ho capito che è cambiato poco rispetto a Ventura...


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2018)

Che nazionale scarsa, imbarazzante


----------



## demonark (10 Settembre 2018)

raga credete a me, in italia siamo abituati a sopravvalutare i calciatori perchè non ci siamo resi conto dello scivolone fatto negli ultimi 15 anni , anno dopo anno, arrivando ad essere davvero poca roba.
per me l'ultimo vero talento di classe di questa nazionale era il nonno buffon.....calciatore di vecchio stampo che aveva tutto sotto ogni punto di vista...
in questa nazionale io non vedo un solo giocatore che possa arrivare a quel livello....
chi ha delle doti tecniche, tipo insigne, è poi mancante caratterialmente .....chi è forte mentalmente , non lo è poi tecnicamente, anche se mi sorge un dubbio?? MA DI GIOCATORI FORTI MENTALMENTE CE NE STA QUALCUNO????


----------



## Cataldinho (10 Settembre 2018)

C’è anche carenza di mediani. Parolo è mai stato convocato? (Ed è tutto dire)


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Settembre 2018)

demonark ha scritto:


> caldara è un chiellini acerbo.
> considerando che io chiellini lo considero uno dei difensori più forti di sempre, inteso come difensore di marcatura arcigno e forte di testa.....ti lascio immaginare quanto rosico all'idea di avervelo dato.
> in più di chiellini ha sicuramente 2 piedi un pelo più educati (mica ci vuole tanto eh ) e lo ritengo inferiore di testa.
> comunque il futuro della nazionale sono romagnoli, caldara e anche rugani, che per quanto possa essere poco considerato, resta comunque uno dei migliori nel deserto italiano di giovani talenti.



Mah. .. per me ve ne siete liberati perché avevate intuito che doveva ancora crescere molto.
Musacchio oggi ci da molte più garanzie e grazie al cielo Gattuso l'ha capito (molto prima di Mancini).
Oggi anche con un Romagnoli ottimo accanto, nn è stato all altezza.
In ogni caso penso che il problema sia a centrocampo, nessuno faceva filtro, arrivavano facili in area, senza una buona difesa e senza la giusta fortuna... oggi ne avremmo presi 5...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> I fenomeni Immobile e Belotti...



Se penso alla gente che voleva Belotti e immobile al Milan....


----------



## demonark (10 Settembre 2018)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> La generazione più scarsa di sempre...una nazionale in cui non ci sono alternative a Jorginho...a Jorginho non a Pirlo, Totti, Del Piero...con un allenatore che ha vinto qualcosa solo quando aveva la squadra più forte o quando le altre erano penalizzate...eppure il buon Conte ha cavato sangue dalle rape con una squadra scarsa più o meno come questa...quando ho visto scelto Mancini per la nazionale ho capito che è cambiato poco rispetto a Ventura...



ma infatti se ci fossero dei dirigenti seri in figc, darebbero 10 mln netti a conte e un contratto a vita.....
è l'unico allenatore che può tirare fuori qualcosa da questa nazionale italiana.
conte ha delle mancanze grandissime come allenatore di vertice con squadroni di campioni da gestire....ma quando si tratta di rape, fabbri e falegnami, riesce a farli rendere al 100% tutti.


----------



## demonark (10 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se penso alla gente che voleva Belotti e immobile al Milan....



cairo secondo me si sta mangiano le mani per non averlo dato al milan.....
dopo tutto lui chiedeva 100 mln, ma voi mi pare che un settantello glielo avevate offerto, tra contropartite tecniche e cash, o sbaglio?
in ognic aso avrebbe fatto un affare a cederlo anche solo a 50.....
ora come ora, non può chiedere più di 35 mln, e credo che comunque sarebbero pochi a offrirgli quella cifra.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (10 Settembre 2018)

demonark ha scritto:


> ma infatti se ci fossero dei dirigenti seri in figc, darebbero 10 mln netti a conte e un contratto a vita.....
> è l'unico allenatore che può tirare fuori qualcosa da questa nazionale italiana.
> conte ha delle mancanze grandissime come allenatore di vertice con squadroni di campioni da gestire....ma quando si tratta di rape, fabbri e falegnami, riesce a farli rendere al 100% tutti.


Infatti abbiamo vinto campionati con un attacco Matri, Vucinic, Quagliarella...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2018)

demonark ha scritto:


> ma infatti se ci fossero dei dirigenti seri in figc, darebbero 10 mln netti a conte e un contratto a vita.....
> è l'unico allenatore che può tirare fuori qualcosa da questa nazionale italiana.
> conte ha delle mancanze grandissime come allenatore di vertice con squadroni di campioni da gestire....*ma quando si tratta di rape, fabbri e falegnami, riesce a farli rendere al 100% tutti.*



Molto più del 100%, col 100% di giaccherini e pellé vari ci faresti comunque poco.
Conte fa andare i cessi atomici in triplo kaioken.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È tremendo...
> È stato pompato troppo come tutti i giovani pseudo fenomeni italiani.
> E poi questi sono i risultati



e' stato il migliore oggi.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

Ah...


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2018)

Comunque vedo critiche per tutti i giocatori (giustamente) tranne che per il fenomeno del calcio italiano, ovvero Chiesa.
Nessuno che dice nulla su questo?  
Si candida bellamente al prossimo feticcio dei tifosi, che puntualmente rimarrà nell'anonimato.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ah...



Questa partita è quella che ricordo con più piacere, bellissima, anche più della finale


----------



## ralf (10 Settembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> C’è anche carenza di mediani. Parolo è mai stato convocato? (Ed è tutto dire)



Per i centrocampisti forti bisogna aspettare le nuove generazioni, tra i '99, i 2000 e i 2001 ci sono prospetti molto molto interessanti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2018)

Andrè, Andrè. Tu sei forte ma non lo vuoi capire


----------



## demonark (10 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque vedo critiche per tutti i giocatori (giustamente) tranne che per il fenomeno del calcio italiano, ovvero Chiesa.
> Nessuno che dice nulla su questo?
> Si candida bellamente al prossimo feticcio dei tifosi, che puntualmente rimarrà nell'anonimato.



ti do ragione in parte, ma tu considera anche una cosa di chiesa....il ragazzo ha ancora 20 anni, e questa è la sua terza stagione di A......
su chiesa io non ci metto la mano sul fuoco che possa diventare il fenomeno che tanti pronosticano, ma una cosa è certa, è ancora troppo presto per darlo come flop annunciato.
io ad esempio, fossi la juve, nel prossimo calcio mercato punterei solo su di lui a livello di italiani.
oh, 20 anni! i margini di miglioramento sono enormi a livello teorico, anche perchè il calciatore ha fatto intravedere tutte quelle doti che sono migliorabili nel tempo.....
chiaro che non deve fare come berardi che si tirò indietro quando ebbe l'occasione di cambiare marcia accettando di andare a giocare in una big....ma su questo punto sono tranquillo perchè ha alle spalle un padre intelligente che saprà consigliarlo e aiutarlo al meglio.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2018)

demonark ha scritto:


> ti do ragione in parte, ma tu considera anche una cosa di chiesa....il ragazzo ha ancora 20 anni, e questa è la sua terza stagione di A......
> su chiesa io non ci metto la mano sul fuoco che possa diventare il fenomeno che tanti pronosticano, ma una cosa è certa, è ancora troppo presto per darlo come flop annunciato.
> io ad esempio, fossi la juve, nel prossimo calcio mercato punterei solo su di lui a livello di italiani.
> oh, 20 anni! i margini di miglioramento sono enormi a livello teorico, anche perchè il calciatore ha fatto intravedere tutte quelle doti che sono migliorabili nel tempo.....
> chiaro che non deve fare come berardi che si tirò indietro quando ebbe l'occasione di cambiare marcia accettando di andare a giocare in una big....ma su questo punto sono tranquillo perchè ha alle spalle un padre intelligente che saprà consigliarlo e aiutarlo al meglio.



per migliorare dovrebbe giocare con dei campioni, allora forse potrebbe diventare più forte. 
Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo. Ma imho, non diventerà mai un fenomeno. E' un giocatore di gamba e corsa. Nulla di più. Non ha quel talento, quella tecnica dei grandi campioni. Prendi Mbappè, corre ed è veloce, ma ha una tecnica importante. Lui invece no.


----------



## demonark (10 Settembre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Andrè, Andrè. Tu sei forte ma non lo vuoi capire



tu forse scherzi, ma io credo che qualcosa di vero ci sia.....
il campionato italiano è insulso! e la juve è la sua degna espressione di questa ''insulsità''.....
è ora di smetterla con questo calcio tattico e fisico al massimo che non porta da nessuna parte!
gente come ronaldo che in 3 giornate fatica a segnare perchè gli preparano gabbie che lo triplicano sistematicamente, poi vai in europa e nel mondo con le squadre nazionali o la nazionale, e facciamo figure di ***** una dietro l'altra.
questo tipo di calcio andava bene quando avevamo i campioni! MA UNA COSA E' CERTA, SE A QUELL'EPOCA AVESSIMO CERCATO DI ESPRIMERE UN CALCIO DIVERSO, PIù OFFENSIVO E PROPOSITIVO, AVREMMO VINTO IL TRIPLO DI TROFEI INETRNAZIONALI, UN PO COME LA SPAGNA DEGLI ULTIMI 15 ANNI CHE HA PRATICAMENTE VINTO IL 90% DELLE CHAMPIONS E DELLE UEFA.
poi va be, c'è anche da dire che abbiamo bisogno di riforme serie che ricondizionino il calcio italiano a partire dalle giovanili!


----------



## Casnop (10 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque vedo critiche per tutti i giocatori (giustamente) tranne che per il fenomeno del calcio italiano, ovvero Chiesa.
> Nessuno che dice nulla su questo?
> Si candida bellamente al prossimo feticcio dei tifosi, che puntualmente rimarrà nell'anonimato.


Stasera è stato poco aiutato dal modulo tattico prescelto da Mancini, un 442 anomalo, con due esterni assai poco abituati a movimenti classici da pendolo di questo assetto, come il fiorentino ed il nostro Jack. L'averli marginalizzati sugli esterni ne ha ridotto di molto il potenziale offensivo. C'è da chiedersi come sarebbe stata la partita con un più consono 433, Jack a mezzala ed il giovane Chiesa sull'esterno offensivo sinistro, magari supportato da subito da un Emerson Palmieri apparso in gran spolvero, dopo i noti problemi di salute. Il giovane figlio del grande Enrico dimostra un buon spunto in dribbling, ed una notevole velocità in uscita dai blocchi difensivi. Si facesse prestare dal papà la celebre fucilata dai trenta metri, ed avremmo un giocatori con i fiocchi. Non disperiamo tuttavia che ciò non accada.


----------



## koti (10 Settembre 2018)

Speriamo ci vada bene con Caldara, a me un po' preoccupa.


----------



## demonark (10 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per migliorare dovrebbe giocare con dei campioni, allora forse potrebbe diventare più forte.
> Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo. Ma imho, non diventerà mai un fenomeno. E' un giocatore di gamba e corsa. Nulla di più. Non ha quel talento, quella tecnica dei grandi campioni. Prendi Mbappè, corre ed è veloce, ma ha una tecnica importante. Lui invece no.



ni....
di tecnica ne ha, abbastanza per esplodere e diventare uno tra i più forti.
chiaro che non è un calciatore da assoli come lo à mbappè che hai citato....
chiesa se esploderà, diventerà quel giocatore fortissimo in un contesto di squadra forte.
per farti un esempio che tu possa capire, io lo vedo un po come il muller del bayern, anche se con ruoli diversi....
insomma, non un solista ma un fortissimo trombettista di orchestra, una cosa così.
detto questo, può anche diventare fortissimo, ma questa nazionale avrebbe bisogno di altri 5 che esplodano da centrocampo in su, altrimenti non andranno da nessuna parte.
io uno che potrebbe diventare forte è il nostro kean bianconero, ma avendo il piazzaiolo come procuratore, ho paura che si perderà presto nei meandri dei milioni facili e dei continui cambi di maglia.
questo per dire che per andare a cercare un possibile talento futuro bisogna citare un 18enne che ancora ha fatto vedere ottime cose solo a livello giovanile nelle nazionali under 17/19/20.....


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2018)

demonark ha scritto:


> ni....
> di tecnica ne ha, abbastanza per esplodere e diventare uno tra i più forti.
> chiaro che non è un calciatore da assoli come lo à mbappè che hai citato....
> chiesa se esploderà, diventerà quel giocatore fortissimo in un contesto di squadra forte.
> ...



io non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Per me invece, ti tecnica ne ha poca. E anche oggi lo ha confermato.


----------



## demonark (11 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Speriamo ci vada bene con Caldara, a me un po' preoccupa.



i ma , cristo santissimo, dategli tempo!
c'ha 24 anni, e i difensori diventano forti dopo aver fatto esperienza, e tendenzialmente esplodo in media molto tardi, ed altrettanto vero che sono quelli ad aver una carriera più longeva e durare più degli altri ruoli.
un esempio lampante è barzagli, esploso a 29 anni è durato i suoi 7/8 anni a livello altissimo (per me tra i 3 migliori centrali degli ultimi 15 anni) e come barzagli potrei citartene tanti altri!
ad esempio acerbi, io lo avrei preso alla juve! è un difensore di 30 anni che è arrivato al massimo sotto l'aspetto mentale e di esperienza.
poi ce ne sono tanti altri.....
è inutile impuntarsi a volere dei difensori fatti e pronti a 24 anni.....sono davvero pochi i fenomeni difensori che sono esplosi giovani e hanno retto ad altissimi livelli per 15/20 anni.....
mediamente esplodono dopo i 27/28 anni.....
chiaro che fino a quell'età devono anche dimostrare un minimo di qualità e giocare con una media voto almeno del 6, altrimenti sono deleteri e da scartare immediatamente.


----------



## demonark (11 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Per me invece, ti tecnica ne ha poca. E anche oggi lo ha confermato.



vedremo, per me i margini di miglioramento ci sono tutti anche sotto il punto di vista tecnico.
sarebbe interessante vederlo in allenamento, per capire se il suo livello tecnico è uguale, cosa che allora si mi desterebbe molte preoccupazioni....spesso i giovani talenti non riescono a esprimere certe cose nella partita ufficiale come fanno invece in allenamento.
è qui infatti che lavorano di ''occhio'' i bravi ds e osservatori che sono bravi sul serio nel scovare talenti.
comunque nella sostanza io sono d'accordo con te, in campo non esprime chissà quali cose straordinarie con continuità, ma ogni tanto qualche bel colpo qua e la lo fa vedere in velocità, poca roba eh, ma qualcosa lo fa vedere.
la mia scommessa è che possa in futuro riuscire a esprimere spesso quei colpi , che uniti alle sue doti fisico atletiche, lo renderebbero davvero un bel giocatore.
staremo a vedere.


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque vedo critiche per tutti i giocatori (giustamente) tranne che per il fenomeno del calcio italiano, ovvero Chiesa.
> Nessuno che dice nulla su questo?
> Si candida bellamente al prossimo feticcio dei tifosi, che puntualmente rimarrà nell'anonimato.



Per quanto possa valere tatticamente poco la gara di stasera, diciamo che lui l'impegno ce lo ha messo, ma il piede onestamente mi sembra che valga parecchio meno della sua quotazione. Tecnicamente mi sa che ha i suoi limiti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2018)

Finalmente da domani si torna a parlare di Milan e campionato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Settembre 2018)

demonark ha scritto:


> tu forse scherzi, ma io credo che qualcosa di vero ci sia.....
> il campionato italiano è insulso! e la juve è la sua degna espressione di questa ''insulsità''.....
> è ora di smetterla con questo calcio tattico e fisico al massimo che non porta da nessuna parte!
> gente come ronaldo che in 3 giornate fatica a segnare perchè gli preparano gabbie che lo triplicano sistematicamente, poi vai in europa e nel mondo con le squadre nazionali o la nazionale, e facciamo figure di ***** una dietro l'altra.
> ...



In Italia contro di voi sono obbligati a giocare cosi, eccezion fatta forse per il Napoli, se giocassero a viso aperto ne prenderebbero 7 a partita invece pure squadre insulse come Chievo e Parma possono sperare di portare a casa qualche punto. Poi che abbiano la stessa mentalità in tutte le altre partite appartiene ad una visione storica del nostro calcio in cui si predilige l'attesa piuttosto che giocarsela a viso aperto, ma a parte la Premier in cui le squadre che salgono dalla Premiership possono fare mercati da 100 e passa milioni è ovunque cosi eh. Io in Andrè Silva ad esempio ci credo ancora ma non è stato il campionato italiano a rovinarlo ma la situazione in cui è stato inserito l'anno scorso, prima parte di stagione una squadra senza capo nè coda, seconda parte preferitogli quasi sempre Kalishit

La Nazionale poi, questi sono i giocatori che ha. Io sono convinto che si possa fare molto di più, Conte lo ha dimostrato ma chiaramente ad oggi siamo fuori dal giro delle big, tecnicamente facciamo proprio schifo, non c'è mezzo giocatore che ti fa illuminare gli occhi con una giocata


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e' stato il migliore oggi.



Insomma..


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Settembre 2018)

Alcune considerazioni personali su portogallo-italia :
- Ma come si fa a giocare con un modulo che in pochi conoscono e che non valorizza i singoli ? Follia mancini.
-Ma come si fa a chiedere a jorginho e cristante di fare i mediani di un centrocampo a 4? 
-Lazzari è abate 2.0 : fortissimo sulla progressione con e senza palla ma molto limitato nello stretto, nelle giocate tecniche e nel vedere passaggi. Molto scarso anche nella fase difensiva. In molti ieri lo hanno lodato ma io non ci vedo nulla di eccezionale.
-William carvalho : era lui il profilo che faceva al caso nostro e non bacacoso. Presente dentro al campo, bravo a giocare a due tocchi, sempre lucido e preciso, non va in difficoltà se pressato o attaccato. Centrocampista che si fa sentire ed apprezzare. Costo del cartellino : 16 mln.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Insomma..



sisi ok, però adesso posa la grappa.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sisi ok, però adesso posa la grappa.



Non mi piace la grappa


----------



## fabo993 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Ciao ragazzi, ma i biglietti di Italia - Portogallo, che dovrebbero esssere già usciti in vendita da oggi a 00.00 su ticketone.it (sito ufficiale delle vendite) non riesco a comprarli.
Qualcuno sa dirmi quale sarà il settore ospite?


----------

